# Tutorial How to make a flatband set using a jig



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Making a set of flatbands and attaching the pouch


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job! The jig makes life much easier.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

